# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Hevige buik/rug/bekken & been krampen

## lilly24

haajj,

in 2006 heb ik 6 weken na de bevalling van mijn dochter het mirena spiraaltje laten plaatsen. 
in eerste instantie nooit geen problemen mee gehad, tot ik ee keer hevige acute buikpijn kreeg. conclusie: een gebarsten cyste in me buikholte. al met al is dit na een week overgegaan. 
maar sinds vorig jaar heb ik vaker last van krampen en buikpijnen, meerdere keren na gyeanecoloog geweest echo's gemaakt etc maar niks kunnen vinden.
vorige week op de dag van mijn vakantie spiraal eruit gehaald en direct nieuwe geplaatst...
na een wilde dag op de glijbaan en in de disco (veel beweging) had ik de dag en de dagen erna zo ontzettend veel krampen en steken in me onderbuik en rug dat het gewoon ondragelijk werd. helaas van mijn vakantie....
bij thuiskomst wilde ik direct naar de gyeanecoloog maar ik moest nog maar ff wachten. inmiddels ben ik er geweest en wat bleek dat het spriaal te laag was gezet wat dus verkeerd is geweest. en bedankt dacht ik!
hij wilde er weer een nieuwe inzetten maar ik wilde ff helemaal geen anticonceptie meer.
nu blijf ik van die ondragelijke buikkrampen houden, weinig eetlust ben ik in bijna 2 weken al 5 kilo afgevallen. paracetamol werkt inmiddels niet meer dus ik ben radeloos. wat moet ik doen?
de gyeanecoloog heeft geen cystes gezien althans ik heb hem dr niet over gehoord. 

hoe ontdekken ze cystes in de eileiders of eierstokken of buitenbaarmoederlijk? gaat dat via een echo op de buik of inwendig?
ik wil best de HAP bellen maar wil niet weer afgewezen worden.

liefs van radeloze lilly :Frown:

----------


## dotito

Hallo 

Wat je wel van een spiraal kan hebben is heel veel buikpijn. Ook na het verwijderen van een spiraal kan je enige tijd last hebben van krampen. Moest het blijven aanhouden zou ik toch naar een dokter gaan.

Een cyste kunnen ze zien met een uitwendige echografie.
Heb je niets in huis voor de buikkrampen?? buscopan/perdofemina of brufen dat helpt daar heel goed tegen.

Al de pijn blijft aanhouden zou ik evt eens langs spoed paseren.

Wens je alvast heel veel beterschap.

----------


## lilly24

haajj,

ik had de HAP gebeld maar ze willen geeen encho's doen in het weekend dus moest ik wachten op maandag zodat ik me eigen arts kan raadplegen. ik kreeg andere pc molletjes van iemand die zouden moeten helpen met een lichte dosis morfine, maar deze medicatie is niet van mij dus durf ik het ook niet in te nemen.

ook heb ik erg veel last van overtollig sterkruikende dikke raar uitziende afscheiding/vocht of iets....echt ranzig. ik plas enorm veel want de druk van me blaas is teveel druk op me onderbuik en rug.

misschien zou het idd van het wroeten komen en door de verschuiving van het spiraal misschien wondjes zijn ontstaan maar ik iwl liever niks uitsluiten...dus nu maar hopen dat ik idd ook een uitwendige echo kan krijgen en datze misschien iets kunnen vinden..

en plus dat ik de kweekjes moet gaan afwachten. het kan altijd alle kanten op. de symptonen die ik heb worden ook genoemd bij:
baarmoeder(hals) kanker
cyste in eileiders en eierstokken
(buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschap kan niet want ik heb geen partner en ook geen sexuele contacten)

ik ben echt radeloos!!

wel bedankt voor je reactie

liefss lilly

----------


## dotito

Van een spiraal kan je wel ongemakken hebben als die niet goed geplaatst is, of als die juist is weg gehaald.
En als ik het goed begrijp is er geen spoed bij jullie die momenteel een echo doet....."raar".
Laat voor de zekerheid maar gauw een inwendig onderzoek doen zo ben je toch zeker.
Moest je die pilletjes nemen wees wel voorzichtig met morfine zeker als je het niet gewend bent.

Groetjes en veel beterschap

do

----------


## lilly24

haajj,

inwendig kunnen ze dus niks zien, en ik vind dat ut tijd word dat er nu uitwendig ook naar gekeken word dmv van echo....al jaar lang heb ik klachten. al zou de uitslag misschien chronisc buikpijn kunnen zijn dan kan ik in ieder geval het beestje eennaam geven, maar als ik zo eens rondsurf kom ik telkens uit op vleesboom of baarmoederhalskanker...dus het benauwd me nogal...ik durf al niet eens meer verder te googlen...ik bel maandag als eerste de doc en wil diezelfde dag nog op echografie behandeltafel liggen :S ik moet het eerst maar afwachten. neeh raar he dat ze geen echo doen in het weekend alleen op aanvraag van de arts maar die heeft geen weekend diensten....best stom....en die pillen heb ik nog niet genomen. durf ik nniet dan maar 4 paracetamol is ook best veel maar jha als het een beetje helpt....:S:S want this drives me crazy

bedankt voor je reacctie X

----------


## willemijn2

Hoi lilly,

Wat een gedoe allemaal. Zou je niet eens voor een second opinion naar een ander ziekenhuis kunnen gaan?
Bij zulke pijnen moeten ze toch wat kunnen vinden...

Veel sterkte.
Willemien

----------

